
Pokémon GO Fest 2020 (July 25-26) - aspenmayer
https://pokemongolive.com/en/post/pokemongofest2020-details/
======
aspenmayer
Key points:

Ticket necessary to participate is USD $14.99 (or local equivalent)

10am - 8pm each day (local time)

GO Fest microsite coming

More news in-app

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nianticlab...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nianticlabs.pokemongo)

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pokemon-
go/id1094591345](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pokemon-go/id1094591345)

Original title lacked context. It was:

Pokémon GO Fest 2020 brings summer adventure to you!

